# Nissan gave the 2004 Sentra the new Max's front end.



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

go to: http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/pdfs/og//sentra/2004-nissan-sentra.pdf

You can see drawings of the new front end rear end. The only change I like is the new headlamps. Wonder if they'll retro-fit.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

page cant be found


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *page cant be found *


ditto


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

It seems they removed it. They probably discovered it had leaked on the internet


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

next time you find it take a screen shot pls


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I have seen shots of the new Sentra design and I can't say I am a big fan. I think it is progressively uglier IMO. I like the B15 style much better. The styling on the new one just looks cheap IMO especially the new grill


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

When do they come out? I havent seen one yet. Do they resemble the b-15 at all? Someone please post a pic!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *When do they come out? I havent seen one yet. Do they resemble the b-15 at all? Someone please post a pic! *


no the art i have seen for the b16 looks nothing like any sentra...
it really looks a little like a 350...

I will find the pics I saw..

but I believe for 2004 the b15 will still be here..


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

The 2004 is still a B15, but with a 04 Maxima-like front grille and headlamps, and Altima-like taillights.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

So for 2004 the Spec Vs will look the same? I sure hope they will.


----------

